# Gewinnspiele?



## Chris_mit_S (2. August 2011)

Hey
wollte auch auf die Gamescom. Unter Anderem möchte ich auch wieder bei allen möglichen Gewinnspielen mitmachen da ich letztes mal auch 4GB RAM von GeIL gewonnen hab. Letztes mal war ich am Donnerstag da und viele Gewinnspiele endeten erst am Sonntag...wollte dafür aber nicht nochmal extra hinfahren. Kann man Sonntags auch noch Teilnehmen oder muss man wirklich 2 Mal hin?

Gruß
Chris


----------

